# CCW.. Revolver or Semi Auto?



## rebel_gunner (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey everybody how's it going?
I've just passed my ccw class and looking to purchase my first handgun to carry. So I was wondering whether yall prefer carrying a semi auto or a revolver? I've been reading a lot of reviews and researching some guns, but have yet to make a decision. Was hoping yall could sway me over to one side and help me narrow my choices. I'm also looking to spend somewhere between $500-700 if anyone has something they'd like to recommend, that'd be awesome. 

Thanks for yalls time and advice,
Rebel Gunner


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I switch between a revolver and a Semi Auto for my ccw gun. My ccw revolver is a Ruger SP101 .357 magnum and the Semi Auto is a M&P 9c. Most of the time I will carry the SP101 because I am much more acurate with that gun then th 9c. I would recommend either of these guns.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Semi-autos, in general, are easier to conceal because they are narrower than revolvers. Most semi-autos carry more shots, so doing quick reloads is less of an issue.
However, if you are not well practiced in stoppage-clearance drills, you may feel more confident carrying a revolver. Remember, though, that it's mostly emotional, rather than based upon reality.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i also alternate between a revolver (Smith $ Wesson Mdl 638 Airweight .38Spl) and semi auto (Glock Mdl 27 .40S&W) depending on the level of concealment i'm after. i carry the Glock in an OWB holster under just a t-shirt or jacket since printing is not an issue here. if i want deeper concealment i tuck the Airweight into an IWB holster and my bit of a spare tire hides the butt of the revolver very nicely under any clothing.

like Steve said though, there are disadvantages to each style. 

revolvers = less shots but there are also less moving parts to potentially fail, hence greater reliability.

semi-auto = more shots but it could jam on you at the wrong time.

in the end my standard answer is to suggest that you go to your local gun shop and "try on" various handguns, both revolvers and semi's, and see what fits you best. what fits your hands? what fits your intended style of carry? what caliber is the most controlable for you? only you can answer those questions.

just because me, Bob, Joe and Tim all like the Glock 27 doesn't mean you will too.

happy hunting!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Most of us usually end up with more than one firearm.......more versatility........I switch between a S&W Bodyguard, and a Ruger speed six. Try everything you can.


----------

